# Anyone from CT going to VapeCon?



## andro (15/5/15)

the title say it all......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (15/5/15)

Vapour Mountain

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Nooby (15/5/15)

Maybe the right question should be, anybody from CT going to Vapecon, with a bus?  That's if you have no transport...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Ashley A (15/5/15)

Nooby said:


> Maybe the right question should be, anybody from CT going to Vapecon, with a bus?  That's if you have no transport...



Plenty space on a mountain. Just hope those "clouds" don't bring rain though or you'll be looking for a cave

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (15/5/15)

Glad to hear. Need to get some more flavors....

Reactions: Like 1


----------

